# What to do with scents that don't sell



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Namely, chocolate! :LOL I have 22 bars and I'm tired of counting them. I'm going to cut them in half and give as samples maybe. But do you ever worry that the scent of your samples might turn people away from your soaps in general? Oh, and then there's Dragon's Blood. I sold the last of my FO but I still have 20 bars. Can you tell I'm updating my inventory?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

I put them in my "Discontinued Soaps" basket and mark them down. People really buy them up when they think they are getting a good deal!

Chrsity


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a cafe' mocha that I CAN'T MOVE!!! Even in my $3 basket...Online I sell "bunch o' bars" They are mix of my discontinueds, experiements, uglies and ends. I say 10 oz of soap for $5. But they don't get to choose what's in them so I sneak the ones that one even move for $3 in there...he, he, he. I still sell out within a week usually of posting bunch o' bars so it works.

Or you can grate them up and put them in almond like vicki does. I used too, but I hate grating them up.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oooooh, I wonder if I chunked a couple up and made a chocolate mint (heavy on the mint)? Anything with mint is usually a good seller for me and if I didn't use too much of the choc. the mint would come through over the chocolate. And pink and brown are *in* right now. Maybe I'll give that a try. Even in a bargain bin I don't think I'll get rid of all of them. :LOL


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

that is funny because my Chocolate sold the best for me. am out and need to make more


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If I am later than I am comfortable with someones order, I will send them a free bar....or to a really good customer I will put a free bar of soap into a soap saver.

Either folks love or hate Dragons Blood, is it the really good one from IFT or is it the soft powery one that doesn't go black in soap?

Make a mint bar and put chocolate curls on the top. Make a cinnabun bar and put chocolate chunks in it.

Rename the chocolate bar....Save it for your valentines bags and make chocolate lotion to go with it, or the warming gel with glycerin  

Bethany, get a cheap food processor just to use for grating soap, use the cheese disc.

Everyone has failed batches, bars you can't put your name on because they are cut wrong or fall and you break in and edge...grating them up for one of you line just makes economic sense  And using your OMH scent plain without the added Honey FO is the perfect almond scent! Vicki


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Either folks love or hate Dragons Blood, is it the really good one from IFT or is it the soft powery one that doesn't go black in soap?

What does IFT mean? I personally love Dragon's Blood! Is there a Dragons Blood that doesnt go black? I would love to know of that one.
thanks
Aletha


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wellington sells the Dragons Blood that is the color of mocha coffee with cream. It's very powdery. Anyone who is after real patch/nag champa will not like this Dragons Blood.

IFT, like the old Royal Aromatics, and Wellington and others make all the fragrance, sell it to gals who cut it and then sell it to us  Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I got my DB from Susan and it's very dark. I like the scent though it's not for me. And yes, I have a few customers that do love it. But most do not. LOL I'll probably just hang on to it so when those few want it I will have it for them. But not the chocolate. The scent is nice and I will use the remaining FO in candles. I like the idea of curls on top of mint. And I'm nearly out of mint.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Kathy put together a chocolate spa basket and include the soap?


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Oct 30, 2007)

I usually chunk up stuff that isn't selling and put it in new soap. Or uglyyyyyyy batches get chunked up and put in new.... this pic is of an orange spice soap that I put a brown/black green soap that looked like baby poop.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Very pretty Amanda!

Christy


----------

